# Does any still keep Trapdoor Spiders



## Venom100 (Feb 19, 2019)

Wanted to know if anyone still keeps Trapdoor door spiders. True trapdoor spiders become popular then fade and re emerge. If so post a picture would like to see what different species look like. 
I have a Mature Female Cyphonisia Sp Grey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 19, 2019)

There's trapdoors out there, I see them for sale every now and then. I personally don't have any, but if you keep your eyes open you'll find some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 19, 2019)

I have a Liphistius cf ornatus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chanda (Feb 19, 2019)

Yes, I have a box of dirt!




(Allegedly, there's a _Bothriocyrtum californicum _somewhere at the bottom of it - but I haven't seen her since she completed construction work on her eponymous trapdoor last month.)

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## basin79 (Feb 19, 2019)

chanda said:


> Yes, I have a box of dirt!
> 
> View attachment 300559
> 
> ...


I record my Liphistius feeding videos so I can rewatch them and see him/her for longer than a split second.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 19, 2019)

I know @RezonantVoid keeps some Australian trapdoor species. Might be able to help if you're looking for pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## chanda (Feb 19, 2019)

basin79 said:


> I record my Liphistius feeding videos so I can rewatch them and see him/her for longer than a split second.


Lucky! I haven't even got to see mine feed yet! I drop in the cricket - and a day or two later it's gone - but she I think she waits 'til there's no one in the room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 19, 2019)

chanda said:


> Lucky! I haven't even got to see mine feed yet! I drop in the cricket - and a day or two later it's gone - but she I think she waits 'til there's no one in the room.


Aye, I'm lucky as mine feeds right straight away. Feels the vibration of the prey and BOOM.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezonantVoid (Feb 19, 2019)

You could say I keep a few...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Feb 19, 2019)

Here's a few pics

Reactions: Like 12 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Feb 19, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> Here's a few pics


In total I currently have 20 trapdoors, and another 13 true spiders that exhibit trapdoor behaviour. Not counting my 200+ slings

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 19, 2019)

Although not a trapdoor my Calommata signata behaves exactly the same she just doesn't have an actual door to her sock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mantisfan101 (Feb 19, 2019)

I was about to ask about you, Rezonant! Impressive collection!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 19, 2019)

Liphistius cf ornatus feeding.





Calommata signata feeding.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RezonantVoid (Feb 19, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> I was about to ask about you, Rezonant! Impressive collection!


Thx!


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Feb 19, 2019)

Just an Idiomatta species and a couple gold Arbanitis. Well the Arbanitis don’t actually make trapdoors but they are an Idiopid

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RezonantVoid (Feb 19, 2019)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Just an Idiomatta species and a couple gold Arbanitis. Well the Arbanitis don’t actually make trapdoors but they are an Idiopid
> View attachment 300564
> View attachment 300565


I had no idea anyone else around was keeping Idiommata. I love that red on her carapace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Feb 19, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> I love that red on her carapace


Too bad they’re never visible once they make the trapdoor though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Feb 19, 2019)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Too bad they’re never visible once they make the trapdoor though


Absolutely. I only see mine if I get up at 2:00am. Luckily she has electric blue under her legs so it makes the fleeting glimpses worthwhile. Not as bad as Euoplos though. I received one in September and since putting it in its enclosure it has simply sealed it's burrow and never showed itself, eaten, or even left any evidence to suggest it has exited it's hole. However it's incredible fatness leads me to think she might be dropping me an eggsac soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Feb 19, 2019)

I’ll post pics of mine when it comes in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Feb 19, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> Absolutely. I only see mine if I get up at 2:00am. Luckily she has electric blue under her legs so it makes the fleeting glimpses worthwhile. Not as bad as Euoplos though. I received one in September and since putting it in its enclosure it has simply sealed it's burrow and never showed itself, eaten, or even left any evidence to suggest it has exited it's hole. However it's incredible fatness leads me to think she might be dropping me an eggsac soon


I think I might get a Euoplos, very attractive spiders even if I’ll never see it


----------



## basin79 (Feb 19, 2019)

Seriously if you want to see a trapdoor get a Liphistius sp. Granted you only see them for milliseconds but you see them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Feb 19, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Seriously if you want to see a trapdoor get a Liphistius sp. Granted you only see them for milliseconds but you see them.


Liphistius would be a total dream to have. They look so ancient

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Liphistius would be a total dream to have. They look so ancient


Aye. Their trademark trapdoor with tripwires is smart too. They also seem to be so much more willing to feed "on queue". 

No, taking the lid off for 10 mins beforehand. If they're hungry they'll eat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Feb 19, 2019)

basin79 said:


> No, taking the lid off for 10 mins beforehand. If they're hungry they'll eat.


Sounds like the complete opposite of my Idiomatta. Usually only takes dead prey I stuff into the side of the trapdoor so she can slowly pick it up


----------



## basin79 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Sounds like the complete opposite of my Idiomatta. Usually only takes dead prey I stuff into the side of the trapdoor so she can slowly pick it up


This is my first Liphistius sp and I've had the little rascal from a tiny sling and he/she has always been the same. Hungry? Eat.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Feb 19, 2019)

@Dennis Nedry if you're looking for Euoplos, my largest one actually came from somebody's garden around Victoria. If you know any areas that have alot of moisture year-round I'd really suggest having a look.
[Edit]
If you want a trapdoor that is visible every night at the entrance, and takes food 10 seconds after removing the lid, I suggest Cataxia. The slings I got from Minibeast have very quickly learned that the commotion of removing the lid is actually a cue for a beneficial event, so they close their lids for a second but will pretty much instantly be ready to feed again

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RTTB (Feb 19, 2019)

I keep some Aliatypus sp here from California.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Venom100 (Feb 19, 2019)

Greasylake said:


> There's trapdoors out there, I see them for sale every now and then. I personally don't have any, but if you keep your eyes open you'll find some.


Yeah I see them for sale every now and then but after that you don’t see them for sometime.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 19, 2019)

Venom100 said:


> Wanted to know if anyone still keeps Trapdoor door spiders. True trapdoor spiders become popular then fade and re emerge.


Nice observation 

Years ago the Africans (in particular) trapdoor spiders were somewhat big, nowadays seems that no one is interested anymore.

IMO they are quite boring

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Venom100 (Feb 19, 2019)

chanda said:


> Yes, I have a box of dirt!
> 
> View attachment 300559
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Venom100 (Feb 19, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Nice observation
> 
> Years ago the Africans (in particular) trapdoor spiders were somewhat big, nowadays seems that no one is interested anymore.
> 
> IMO they are quite boring


Yeah not much activity lol but still beautiful when you do get a glimpse of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom100 (Feb 19, 2019)

Venom100 said:


> Yeah not much activity lol but still beautiful when you do get a glimpse of them


Aw well as the awesome split second feeding view lol


----------



## Venom100 (Feb 19, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> I know @RezonantVoid keeps some Australian trapdoor species. Might be able to help if you're looking for pics.


He has all the species I want lol especially his Funnel webs!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom100 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Just an Idiomatta species and a couple gold Arbanitis. Well the Arbanitis don’t actually make trapdoors but they are an Idiopid
> View attachment 300564
> View attachment 300565


Wow great pics and awesome specimens!


----------



## Venom100 (Feb 19, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> Here's a few pics


You motivate me to get my trapdoor collection as big as yours lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom100 (Feb 19, 2019)

Mature Female Cyphonisia Sp Grey in burrow. Been looking for a Mature male for a while now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RTTB (Feb 20, 2019)

I find all Trapdoor spiders to be absolutely fascinating.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## arachnoherp (Mar 1, 2019)

As of right now ive got liphistus cf ornatus, 2 ummidia audoini females who im looking for males for, sphodros rufipes female, and soon a c torreya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate (Mar 1, 2019)

Have an adult female Cyclocosmia torreya and 4 slings (not from her sac). Always looking for more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Mar 1, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Seriously if you want to see a trapdoor get a Liphistius sp. Granted you only see them for milliseconds but you see them.





Dennis Nedry said:


> Liphistius would be a total dream to have. They look so ancient


I’ve wanted a cyclocosmia for a long time but haven’t seen them for sale.  Now I want a Liphistius sp....


----------



## Venom100 (Mar 2, 2019)

arachnoherp said:


> As of right now ive got liphistus cf ornatus, 2 ummidia audoini females who im looking for males for, sphodros rufipes female, and soon a c torreya


I’m be looking for Liphistus species with no luck. I only have a female Cyphonisia sp Grey.


----------



## Kevin Wiener (Mar 3, 2019)

Thyropoeus mirandus

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 1


----------



## Venom100 (Mar 3, 2019)

Kevin Wiener said:


> Thyropoeus mirandus
> View attachment 301728
> View attachment 301728
> View attachment 301729
> ...


Great high quality pics! Thanks for posting

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom100 (Mar 3, 2019)

arachnoherp said:


> As of right now ive got liphistus cf ornatus, 2 ummidia audoini females who im looking for males for, sphodros rufipes female, and soon a c torreya


Where did you find the Liphistus Ornatus? haven’t been able to find that species for a long while!


----------



## Kevin Wiener (Mar 3, 2019)

Venom100 said:


> Great high quality pics! Thanks for posting


Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (Mar 3, 2019)

I currently own two Liphistius ornatus and a female Cyclocosmia torreya. I have a Malagasy Black trap on the way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom100 (Mar 3, 2019)

Terrena Laxamentum said:


> I currently own two Liphistius ornatus and a female Cyclocosmia torreya. I have a Malagasy Black trap on the way.


I need to shop where your shopping lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Mar 5, 2019)

I’ve got two Cyclocosmia torreya slings. They can be quite boring to keep, as most of the time you’re looking at a container of dirt.  But for the moments where you catch them eating, it makes it so worthwhile in my opinion. Here are some pics...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Mar 5, 2019)

Terrena Laxamentum said:


> I currently own two Liphistius ornatus and a female Cyclocosmia torreya. I have a Malagasy Black trap on the way.


Where did you get your Liphistius ornatus specimens from?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom100 (Mar 5, 2019)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Where did you get your Liphistius ornatus specimens from?


I was wondering the same?


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Mar 5, 2019)

Venom100 said:


> I was wondering the same?


Sounds to me like whatever vendor happens to have them is about to sell out of them real quick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Mar 5, 2019)

Kevin Wiener said:


> Thyropoeus mirandus
> View attachment 301728
> View attachment 301728
> View attachment 301729
> ...


Looks like Euoplos sp. fused with Missulena sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Mar 5, 2019)

Kevin Wiener said:


> Thyropoeus mirandus
> View attachment 301728
> View attachment 301728
> View attachment 301729
> ...


Is this same the species as the Madagascar Trapdoors that have just made their way into the U.S. hobby? Btw, gorgeous pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Mar 5, 2019)

MetalMan2004 said:


> I’ve wanted a cyclocosmia for a long time but haven’t seen them for sale.  Now I want a Liphistius sp....


I got my C. torreya slings from Swift’s Inverts and I believe @Aphonopelma81 regularly has them available

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (Mar 6, 2019)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Where did you get your Liphistius ornatus specimens from?





Venom100 said:


> I was wondering the same?


I got mine from Palp Friction.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom100 (Mar 6, 2019)

Terrena Laxamentum said:


> I got mine from Palp Friction.


Wow def going to be watching theyre site for trap doors now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Mar 6, 2019)

Terrena Laxamentum said:


> I got mine from Palp Friction.


Ah, I see. I saw their listing before, but I thought $80 for a 1/4” spider that you’ll hardly ever see was a little too much, for me anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom100 (Mar 6, 2019)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Ah, I see. I saw their listing before, but I thought $80 for a 1/4” spider that you’ll hardly ever see was a little too much, for me anyways.


Yeah sometimes they’re a bit on the higher end. But the want over comes the cost for me lol.


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (Mar 6, 2019)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Ah, I see. I saw their listing before, but I thought $80 for a 1/4” spider that you’ll hardly ever see was a little too much, for me anyways.


They're the least expensive I've seen, also the biggest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom100 (Mar 6, 2019)

Terrena Laxamentum said:


> They're the least expensive I've seen, also the biggest.


Just putting it out there lol any one have that species available im highly interested.


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (Mar 7, 2019)

Now what I'm really looking for now, other than other Liphistius Sp., is Cyclocosmia ricketti and a silver species of trapdoor from Africa. Other interesting looking species will interest me too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## RTTB (Mar 20, 2019)

That video footage is so very cool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Mar 21, 2019)

Terrible quality due to them being screen shots from the video I recorded yesterday. But you can still make out my Liphistius cf ornatus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (Mar 21, 2019)

Florida Ravine Trap



__ Terrena Laxamentum
__ Mar 21, 2019
__ 1
__
cyclocosmia
cyclocosmia torreya
halonoproctidae
torreya
torreya trap-door spider




						Cyclocosmia torreya
					
















Malagasy Trap



__ Terrena Laxamentum
__ Mar 21, 2019
__
migidae
mirandus
thyropoeus
thyropoeus mirandus




						Thyropoeus mirandus
					



This is the Malagasy Giant Trap and the Ravine. I'll try to get a pic of my Ummidia Sp. though my Liphistius are impossible to picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 21, 2019)

Terrena Laxamentum said:


> Florida Ravine Trap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to lower the quality on my proper camera and set it to continuous shoot mode on the next feeding and see if I manage to get any half decent pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (Mar 21, 2019)

Can't wait to see! I had a vid of my ornatus, lost it when I got my new phone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 21, 2019)

Terrena Laxamentum said:


> Can't wait to see! I had a vid of my ornatus, lost it when I got my new phone.


I've got loads of vids of mine. Just want a good pic.


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (Mar 21, 2019)

It'd be cool to see them in action while in slow motion, too.


----------



## basin79 (Mar 21, 2019)

Terrena Laxamentum said:


> It'd be cool to see them in action while in slow motion, too.


There's a video a few posts up of mine I posted yesterday.


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (Mar 21, 2019)

Oh dang, didn't realize that there was a slow motion portion. That's cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 21, 2019)

Terrena Laxamentum said:


> Oh dang, didn't realize that there was a slow motion portion. That's cool.


Aye. Then when you see the normal speed it looks like it's massively speeded up footage.


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (Mar 21, 2019)

I wish there were more species available. Even though you rarely see them, it's worth it when you do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Mar 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom100 (Mar 27, 2019)

Terrena Laxamentum said:


> Now what I'm really looking for now, other than other Liphistius Sp., is Cyclocosmia ricketti and a silver species of trapdoor from Africa. Other interesting looking species will interest me too.


I know a few people with Cyclocosmia sp. I’m also looking for silver trapdoor species.


----------



## Venom100 (Mar 27, 2019)

basin79 said:


>


So jealous!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (Mar 28, 2019)

Venom100 said:


> I know a few people with Cyclocosmia sp. I’m also looking for silver trapdoor species.


Yeah, but they're probably truncata or torreya.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 28, 2019)

Venom100 said:


> So jealous!


Came as a tiny sling living in a sling pot. Was in that for quite a while eating hatchling crickets. After the last recent moult he/she has coloured up. Although the sun sorts of washes the colours out on that last video. The previous vid you can see the colours better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Apr 11, 2019)

I almost did it. Nearly got a good pic of my Liphistius cf ornatus hurtling out of her trapdoor.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venom100 (Apr 13, 2019)

Terrena Laxamentum said:


> Yeah, but they're probably truncata or torreya.


 Palp just added C. Ricketti to inventory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (Apr 13, 2019)

Venom100 said:


> Palp just added C. Ricketti to inventory.


OH NO, my wallet... (Thanks for letting me know)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom100 (Apr 14, 2019)

Terrena Laxamentum said:


> OH NO, my wallet... (Thanks for letting me know)


No problem just trying to keep help out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrophilus (May 3, 2019)

RTTB said:


> I keep some Aliatypus sp here from California.


RTTB, where did you get your Aliatypus? I love our native trapdoors and consider them highly underrated. I have some C. torreya at the moment, and absolutely adore them even though I never see them. I would love to get some more species. I have a crazy travel schedule this month...which just happens to put me into the range of several eastern species. I'll be pulling some late nights to try to get some collecting in.


----------



## RTTB (May 3, 2019)

I didn’t collect the Aliatypus. Jurassic Pets and Bugs in Cyberspace we’re carrying them a little while ago.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## basin79 (May 19, 2019)

Liphistius cf ornatus.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (May 19, 2019)

That's gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (May 19, 2019)

Terrena Laxamentum said:


> That's gorgeous


Would have been even more gorgeous if 8 had my camera set up instead of just having my bloody phone. Explain it in "My Spiders" thread.


----------



## Hydrophilus (May 19, 2019)

Man, that's a beautiful spider, basin79. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Jun 15, 2019)

@Jess S out if curiosity, was there any particular reason to dislike my post? (Not Tryna be a cocky idiot or anything, just wanna make sure I don't repeat whatever the mistake was)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Jun 15, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> @Jess S out if curiosity, was there any particular reason to dislike my post? (Not Tryna be a cocky idiot or anything, just wanna make sure I don't repeat whatever the mistake was)


I think she just accidentally hit ‘dislike’ instead of ‘like’. I’ve done it a couple of times, but I usually notice my mistake and change it right away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezonantVoid (Jun 15, 2019)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> I think she just accidentally hit ‘dislike’ instead of ‘like’. I’ve done it a couple of times, but I usually notice my mistake and change it right away.


Had a feeling that's probably the case, but always best to check in case Ive somehow offended someone etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jess S (Jun 15, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> @Jess S out if curiosity, was there any particular reason to dislike my post? (Not Tryna be a cocky idiot or anything, just wanna make sure I don't repeat whatever the mistake was)


Oh no! I pressed like or that's what I thought I was doing, cos I was absolutely blown away by your photos. I love trapdoors. They are the least scary and most coolest looking spiders imo, on account of their proportionally shorter legs and primitive appearance.

I'll try to undo the damage and change it to what it should be if it'll let me. I'm now worrying I've done it on other people's posts I've tried liking. Oh god!

Edit: I was able to change it which is a relief. Don't know why I didn't notice to begin with, I must've been so into reading the next bit of the thread or maybe scrolling back up your pics.
Really sorry my carelessness turned an intended compliment into a bit of negativity. I'm glad you asked or I might never have noticed. Don't like that idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Jun 15, 2019)

Jess S said:


> Oh no! I pressed like or that's what I thought I was doing, cos I was absolutely blown away by your photos. I love trapdoors. They are the least scary and most coolest looking spiders imo, on account of their proportionally shorter legs and primitive appearance.
> 
> I'll try to undo the damage and change it to what it should be if it'll let me. I'm now worrying I've done it on other people's posts I've tried liking. Oh god!


No no, it's all G! I wasn't offended in the slightest, just worried that's what I'd done  Ive don't it as well before, it's especially hard when using the site on mobile lol.

Glad you enjoy them! They definitely my favourite spider group as wel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jess S (Jun 15, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> No no, it's all G! I wasn't offended in the slightest, just worried that's what I'd done  Ive don't it as well before, it's especially hard when using the site on mobile lol.
> 
> Glad you enjoy them! They definitely my favourite spider group as wel


Thanks! I loved your pics and can't wait to see more. Those are some gorgeous spiders you've got there.

And I'll be much more careful with my thumb in future lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TrapdoorSpiderLover (Jun 17, 2019)

This is a Bothriocyrtum californicum i recently caught

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RezonantVoid (Jun 17, 2019)

TrapdoorSpiderLover said:


> This is a Bothriocyrtum californicum i recently caught
> View attachment 311930


Love the 2-toned carapace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (Jun 17, 2019)

TrapdoorSpiderLover said:


> This is a Bothriocyrtum californicum i recently caught
> View attachment 311930


I really like this species, one of the larger US natives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Jun 17, 2019)

Terrena Laxamentum said:


> I really like this species, one of the larger US natives.


The only thing more interesting is your profile picture. It's been many years since I last saw a carjacking lobster

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Jun 17, 2019)

TrapdoorSpiderLover said:


> This is a Bothriocyrtum californicum i recently caught
> View attachment 311930


Wanna sell that to me???


----------



## TrapdoorSpiderLover (Jun 17, 2019)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Wanna sell that to me???


pm me and maybe we can work sumin out

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MoranDisciple (Aug 5, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Although not a trapdoor my Calommata signata behaves exactly the same she just doesn't have an actual door to her sock.


Hey basin, first just want to say I love your videos! The commentary is great. Also, whereabouts did you find your calommata? I cant find one for sale anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 5, 2019)

Aptostichus sp suspect lucerne



__ Smokehound714
__ Jul 17, 2017



						Better shot now that she cleaned herself off
					



aptostichus is pretty neat, albeit frustrating as hell to collect

  You cannot see them unless you carefully use a spade or something to gently sweep the ground to locate their doors.. they are also mostly found on steep hillsides making it even harder.  When you handle this genus youll notice they have the instinct to climb as high as possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 6, 2019)

MoranDisciple said:


> Hey basin, first just want to say I love your videos! The commentary is great. Also, whereabouts did you find your calommata? I cant find one for sale anywhere.


Bought mine from BugzUK here in the UK.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## MoranDisciple (Aug 6, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Bought mine from BugzUK here in the UK.


You guys across the pond have such superior breeders (no offense to my USA breeders).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Joogvanhedel (Aug 7, 2019)

MoranDisciple said:


> You guys across the pond have such superior breeders (no offense to my USA breeders).


And way cheaper

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hydrophilus (Aug 7, 2019)

Smokehound714 said:


> Aptostichus sp suspect lucerne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Aptostichus - such cool little spoods, and a surprising amount of patterning compared to our other North American trapdoors. I was intending to look for a few species this winter in southern Nevada/southern California. Any other tips, Smokehound? Do you see them regularly?


----------



## TrapdoorSpiderLover (Aug 9, 2019)

Aptostichus icenoglei and Apomastus sp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MoranDisciple (Aug 10, 2019)

I've had my Cyclocosmia Ricketti for a week and it still hasn't made a trapdoor or fed...


----------



## TrapdoorSpiderLover (Aug 11, 2019)

MoranDisciple said:


> I've had my Cyclocosmia Ricketti for a week and it still hasn't made a trapdoor or fed...


Please create a burrow for it! ive had two matures of this species die on me simply because they didnt have a burrow prebuilt for them. Similar to bothriocytrum californicum they will die off unless they have a burrow as they become very stressed without shelter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## TrapdoorSpiderLover (Aug 11, 2019)

I got another Thyropoeus mirandus today, decided to finally try handling while i was rehousing it. It was fun but for the sake of the spider itll be the last i ever handle it obviously.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## MoranDisciple (Aug 11, 2019)

TrapdoorSpiderLover said:


> View attachment 317297
> 
> Please create a burrow for it! ive had two matures of this species die on me simply because they didnt have a burrow prebuilt for them. Similar to bothriocytrum californicum they will die off unless they have a burrow as they become very stressed without shelter.


How wide should I make it relative to its abdomen diameter?


----------



## TrapdoorSpiderLover (Aug 11, 2019)

MoranDisciple said:


> How wide should I make it relative to its abdomen diameter?


Yes

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## TrapdoorSpiderLover (Aug 11, 2019)

MoranDisciple said:


> How wide should I make it relative to its abdomen diameter?


lol sorry  i didnt read the first two words as i was replying in a rush. Make the burrow about as big as the largest part of its abdomen or a bit larger than that

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## beetleman (Aug 11, 2019)

TrapdoorSpiderLover said:


> I got another Thyropoeus mirandus today, decided to finally try handling while i was rehousing it. It was fun but for the sake of the spider itll be the last i ever handle it obviously.
> View attachment 317301
> View attachment 317300
> View attachment 317299
> View attachment 317298


oooh very nice impressive beast,i'm planning on getting one of these,if i can find them availible, great shots of that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TrapdoorSpiderLover (Aug 11, 2019)

beetleman said:


> oooh very nice impressive beast,i'm planning on getting one of these,if i can find them availible, great shots of that one.


Joe rossi has one left if you wanna snag it


----------



## MoranDisciple (Aug 11, 2019)

TrapdoorSpiderLover said:


> Joe rossi has one left if you wanna snag it


His username?


----------



## TrapdoorSpiderLover (Aug 11, 2019)

MoranDisciple said:


> His username?


i believe its his name lol


----------



## TrapdoorSpiderLover (Aug 11, 2019)

MoranDisciple said:


> His username?


just look at the for sale and trade forums and you’ll find him lol


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (Aug 11, 2019)

beetleman said:


> oooh very nice impressive beast,i'm planning on getting one of these,if i can find them availible, great shots of that one.


Wow you spending money? That's crazy.


----------



## beetleman (Aug 11, 2019)

Terrena Laxamentum said:


> Wow you spending money? That's crazy.


hey,,,,,,,,,,when ya gotta ya gotta, that's if its still avail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beetleman (Aug 11, 2019)

TrapdoorSpiderLover said:


> Joe rossi has one left if you wanna snag it


thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrophilus (Aug 13, 2019)

TrapdoorSpiderLover said:


> I got another Thyropoeus mirandus today, decided to finally try handling while i was rehousing it. It was fun but for the sake of the spider itll be the last i ever handle it obviously.
> View attachment 317301
> View attachment 317300
> View attachment 317299
> View attachment 317298


Wow that is an impressive spider! I wish some juvies had been available, it would be great to give breeding these a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThorsWebb (Aug 14, 2019)

Got my Liphistius ornatus a couple of weeks ago. I think...it was so small I could hardly see it. 
I put her in a sling cup with a premade burrow where she went into at once. A few hours later she had already made the door. Impressive! First time I feed her I  saw the door open and the prey disappear. Can't wait for her to grow bigger! Do they grow relatively quick? 
While not being a trapdoor,  I have my I. mira to watch until then. She's out every evening and night, sitting with the door as a hat. Cute.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Aug 14, 2019)

ThorsWebb said:


> Got my Liphistius ornatus a couple of weeks ago. I think...it was so small I could hardly see it.
> I put her in a sling cup with a premade burrow where she went into at once. A few hours later she had already made the door. Impressive! First time I feed her I  saw the door open and the prey disappear. Can't wait for her to grow bigger! Do they grow relatively quick?
> While not being a trapdoor,  I have my I. mira to watch until then. She's out every evening and night, sitting with the door as a hat. Cute.
> 
> View attachment 317692


My speed demon came as a tiny, tiny sling feeding on hatchling crickets. Wasn't too long that she moulted a few times and didn't look so delicate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 14, 2019)

The first 18 seconds of this video is of my Liphistius cf ornatus. It's the same video I posted on my dedicated spider thread recently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThorsWebb (Aug 14, 2019)

basin79 said:


> The first 18 seconds of this video is of my Liphistius cf ornatus. It's the same video I posted on my dedicated spider thread recently.


Beautiful! I've seen your vids on this one, it's the reason I got my self one! Thank you!

I bought mine as Liphistius ornatus, but I see that you put "cf". Are there several variants?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 14, 2019)

ThorsWebb said:


> Beautiful! I've seen your vids on this one, it's the reason I got my self one! Thank you!
> 
> I bought mine as Liphistius ornatus, but I see that you put "cf". Are there several variants?


I bought mine under the name Liphistius cf ornatus so that's just the name I use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patherophis (Aug 14, 2019)

_Thyropoeus mirandus_ is incredible  Getting high on my wishlist. 
@ThorsWebb It is probably wise to use cf. considering how low is chance that pettrade _Liphistius_ were reliably identified. To by honest, many many animals in pet trade would likely deserve cf. or even sp. label ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ThorsWebb (Aug 14, 2019)

Patherophis said:


> _Thyropoeus mirandus_ is incredible  Getting high on my wishlist.
> @ThorsWebb It is probably wise to use cf. considering how low is chance that pettrade _Liphistius_ were reliably identified. To by honest, many many animals in pet trade would likely deserve cf. or even sp. label ...


Ok, thanks for the advice. I will use "cf" too until she is big enough to identify correctly, if it's even possible to do.


----------



## TrapdoorSpiderLover (Aug 19, 2019)

bothriocyrtum californicum and apomastus sp


----------



## Philth (Aug 19, 2019)

_Cyclocosmia latusicosta, _these are what are really being imported these days under the incorrect ID as _Cyclocosmia ricketti.  _As far as I've seen,_ Cyclocosmia ricketti _have never been in the U.S. However I have some of these available if any trap door fans are looking for one. 



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TrapdoorSpiderLover (Aug 19, 2019)

Philth said:


> _Cyclocosmia latusicosta, _these are what are really being imported these days under the incorrect ID as _Cyclocosmia ricketti.  _As far as I've seen,_ Cyclocosmia ricketti _have never been in the U.S. However I have some of these available if any trap door fans are looking for one.
> View attachment 318113
> 
> 
> Later, Tom


How about the ones i got? are those ricketti or latusicosta? i put a pic earlier in this thread


----------



## Philth (Aug 19, 2019)

TrapdoorSpiderLover said:


> How about the ones i got? are those ricketti or latusicosta? i put a pic earlier in this thread


They are all latusicoata, same as when they were imported
Years ago. 

Later, Tom


----------



## MoranDisciple (Aug 19, 2019)

Philth said:


> They are all latusicoata, same as when they were imported
> Years ago.
> 
> Later, Tom


So you're telling me I got ripped off

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 19, 2019)

So, what do the real _ricketti_ look like then? How do we differentiate them from _latusicosta_?

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Oct 12, 2020)

Coming back here to announce I've officially surpassed 100 trapdoors, not including slings

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 3


----------



## Venom100 (Oct 12, 2020)

That’s amazing!  
Hope to someday have a collection like that! 
I ordered a few hoping they arrive healthy.
Liphistius Bicoloripes
Liphistius Yangae
Liphistius CF Fuscus
All 1/4in I haven’t been able to find a proper caresheet for Liphistius Sp. 
would like to know average adult size, temp, humidity, life span.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Oct 12, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> Coming back here to announce I've officially surpassed 100 trapdoors, not including slings


Showoff....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RezonantVoid (Oct 12, 2020)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Showoff....


What can i say? I just think they're neat!


Nah lol i do have a massive advantage being located in a country with literally thousands of native Mygalomorph species. Its kinda like how you guys have a ton of options available with T's but not as much so with other primitives, just reversed. In the next week or so im beginning youtube with care and feeding videos on alot of mine

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Venom100 (Oct 13, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> What can i say? I just think they're neat!
> 
> 
> Nah lol i do have a massive advantage being located in a country with literally thousands of native Mygalomorph species. Its kinda like how you guys have a ton of options available with T's but not as much so with other primitives, just reversed. In the next week or so im beginning youtube with care and feeding videos on alot of mine


I agree with the wide selection you guys have I’m jelous lol! I would def subscribe to your channel!
Browsing the web for caresheets and husbandry for Mygalomorphs with no luck. Just bits and pieces, I think if you made videos and what not it would be really helpful. Especially with as high a collection as you have right now

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Oct 13, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> What can i say? I just think they're neat!
> 
> 
> Nah lol i do have a massive advantage being located in a country with literally thousands of native Mygalomorph species. Its kinda like how you guys have a ton of options available with T's but not as much so with other primitives, just reversed. In the next week or so im beginning youtube with care and feeding videos on alot of mine


Don’t blame ya at all! And I definitely hear you on that, two sides to every coin....

And be sure to let us know when you start your YouTube channel! I’ll be one of your first subs for sure!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 13, 2020)

Got to have a least 1 trapdoor.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## Venom100 (Oct 13, 2020)

basin79 said:


> Got to have a least 1 trapdoor.
> 
> View attachment 362830


@basin79 your videos on Liphistius Sp from like a week ago on YouTube. I can watch over and over lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 13, 2020)

Venom100 said:


> @basin79 your videos on Liphistius Sp from like a week ago on YouTube. I can watch over and over lol


They're phenomenal spiders.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Oct 13, 2020)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Don’t blame ya at all! And I definitely hear you on that, two sides to every coin....
> 
> And be sure to let us know when you start your YouTube channel! I’ll be one of your first subs for sure!


The channel name will be Rezonant's Arachnids, im still in the process of setting everything up lol but should be good to go later in the week

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Venom100 (Oct 13, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> The channel name will be Rezonant's Arachnids, im still in the process of setting everything up lol but should be good to go later in the week


Awesome def anxious

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

